# Sunny weekend family bbq!



## bungle (May 8, 2016)

Had a great day out in the garden yesterday. Did some pulled pork and pit beans. Pork went a little wrong, intended to fo it low and slow on my drum, went on at 10pm and it was done by 4am! Temps went crazy, 417°f was the highest I saw! Pulled it into chunks, left it to cool and reheated on the offset with tge pit beans. The offset quite happily chugged along at 230°f for about 4 hours! All tasted great though, done the damn awesone pickles from the grillstock book too. All in all a great day!













20160506_215026.jpg



__ bungle
__ May 8, 2016


















20160507_042356.jpg



__ bungle
__ May 8, 2016


















20160507_144421.jpg



__ bungle
__ May 8, 2016


















20160507_145731.jpg



__ bungle
__ May 8, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (May 8, 2016)

Food looks great [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade (May 9, 2016)

That all looks good Bungle. I love the bricks on your other smoker - do they come as standard when you buy it or are the optional extras


----------



## kc5tpy (May 9, 2016)

Hello Bungle.  All looking good!  Can you share the pickle recipe?  Don't copy and paste as that might be seen as copyright infringement but so long as you type it up in your own words you can share any recipe with anyone.  Thanks.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bungle (May 11, 2016)

Sure no problem! Here's the pickle recipie I did;

2 large cucumbers, 3mm slices
1 onion, 3mm slices
1 red pepper, 3mm slices
40g salt

Pickling solution
400ml water
500ml cider vinegar
250g caster sugar
1 tbsp yellow mustard seeds
1/2 tbsp coriander seeds
1 tbsp pink peppercorns
1/2 tsp tumeric
1/4 tsp ground cloves

Put the veg in a bowl and sprinkle over the salt. Cover with a plate and weigh down. Leave for 2-3 hours until juice comes out. 
Wash veg and pat dry.
Combine all the pickling ingredients in a saucepan, bring to the boil while stirring until sugar has dissolved. Tip in veg, bring back to the boil then put into sterlised jars. Allow.to.cool then refrigerate for a couple of days. 

Hope this is ok KC5TPY!


----------



## kc5tpy (May 11, 2016)

YES.  GREAT!  Thank you for that recipe.  Will give it a try.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

